# laying tape on a base coat



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

hey guys im going to be doing some tape graphics really soon and was wondering how you guys keep from pulling up the base coat.

last time i layed tape on a basecoat i let it dry for several hours then tape, but in a small spot i got a peel when i pulled the tape off. i dont want that to happen this time around.

i know the pros use intercoat clear but im sure there are plenty of people who do tapework without it.

Assuming the car is well prepped and degreased before spraying, how do i keep this from happening.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

also what kind of tape do you use. last time i was using 3m green tape.

is the vinyl less tacky or do they sell something that is a little less tacky?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i usually use intercoat, but if i dont i will stick the tape to something else first, then peel off so its not as tacky, then apply to the basecoat.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 31 2010, 12:02 PM~18952913
> *i usually use intercoat, but if i dont i will stick the tape to something else first, then peel off so its not as tacky, then apply to the basecoat.
> *


do you shoot the whole panel with intercoeat or just in the general area where you will lay tape.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Spray the entire panel


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

what about intercoat makes it more resistant to tape?

i thought intercoat was a basecoat without any pigment.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

intercoat is a single stage clear...meaning no hardener for it.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

It shouldn't pull up, if it does your having adhesion problems.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i lay patterns on top o base all the time.. if ur having peepling problems ur not preping it right.. needs to be sanded with proper grit.. cleaned well and u should be fine


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 1 2010, 08:04 AM~18953899
> *It shouldn't pull up, if it does your having adhesion problems.
> *



x2, if the base peels off with the tape it will do the same after you 2k clear it. means your having adhesion problems. i tape lines right onto the base with no intercoat clear and no problems.


----------



## RollinCustomz (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, save the intercoat clear for sprayin pearls and just protecting tapeouts when you don't have time to finish them up. If your base is coming off look closely at how you are prepping before base and how long you are waiting to go over primer or 1st base color. If you go over the recommended time intercoat usually brings it back so it will stick though.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but how long do you want to wait before you lay tape down on the base?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all depends on weather sometimes.. in tx 100 degree summers ill base a car and come back taping on it in 10 mins.. but if its colder what a lil longer.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

gotta wait for it to flash. test a small spot before going all out on it tho.... also you wanna wait atleast 20 to 30 minutes cuz sometimes you can lay tape on but when you pull it it will leave marks on the base!!! ive only had that happen 2 times tho


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I normally let the base dry for about 1 minute before I start taping on top if it. If it peels it needed more sanding


----------

